# How Often Do You Use the Dictionary or Google?



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2019)

There are words I constantly can't define alone..so I google them or just keep on wondering.

I have yet to learn the meaning of surreal and many other English words. 

Do you know all the words or wonder like I do?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2019)

I Google.

Many years ago I read or at least tried to read L. Ron Hubbard's book Dianetics in which he stressed the need to clear and define words.  That's about all I remember but it stuck with me and has served me well over the years.

http://www.scientologyhandbook.org/study/chapter1.htm


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mike (Dec 21, 2019)

I use it for checking spelling.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2019)

Mike said:


> I use it for checking spelling.
> 
> Mike.


My browser has spell check..


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2019)

I use google pretty much daily. When I find a word hard to spell, I ask Alexa or Siri.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

*I use it occasionally but I'm pretty good at spelling and definitions...  I also use Google Home and or Amazon Alexa sometimes too ... *


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 21, 2019)

every week, if not every day. I like to write and so I look up spelling all the time, or definitions. I find myself using google more for spelling, because if you cannot spell a word how can you look it up?
some times my spell check will say "what?"


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 21, 2019)

I've always been a big reader. I have a great vocabulary, but of course there are words with which I am unfamiliar. I don't encounter them often (mostly in crossword puzzles) but when I do I go to the online dictionary.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2019)

I don't need to look up words very often, but when needed I do use the Internet.

I use a different search engine; not Google.


----------



## Mike (Dec 21, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> My browser has spell check..


Mine did as well Ken, till I started using Duckduckgo as an
add-on in Mozilla FireFox, so if I am at all doubtful, I need
to check.

Mike.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2019)

I use Google when needed on spellings that want to check out. I used yo use my Oxford dictionary but its gathering dust as Mr Google is so handy but I like the paper aspect of a good dictionary or Thesaurus and Ive the an old Rogets thesaurus and when a young school child loved reading it page by page.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2019)

I also use duckduckgo (because it doesn't track you) as a search engine, but generally go to dictionary.com for definitions.  Someone here (maybe Ken?) turned me on to a very handy little gizmo, WordWeb.

Like @Ruthanne, there are some words whose meanings I never seem to fully grasp no matter how many times I look them up. "Sanguine" comes immediately to mind. Does it mean flushed, red, cheerful, bloody? All of the above?  "Insipid" is another that I'd never be comfortable using.

Pffft...


----------



## jerry old (Dec 21, 2019)

Not   that worrisome with definitions, it's the darn spelling.  As the years fly by I have become more and more doubtful if the
word is spelt correctly, or is it even close.  I have more spelling demons that six people. 
 Definitions-often experience 'tip of the tongue phenomenon', which has almost become a daily experience.  You can't look it up if you can't spell it, or even get close.
*had to look up phenomenon


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 21, 2019)

I use MS-word when writing anything of length 

otherwise, Google

I will go to the dictionary if Google doesn't satisfy me


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2019)

My spelling can fail me at times and words like successful and sentense and sentance and some words I could spell with ease when younger but I nip onto Google when on my phone and flick between there and here when in doubt Google.
I have and English Grammar App and its very good for my use


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Someone here (maybe Ken?) turned me on to a very handy little gizmo, WordWeb.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 21, 2019)

Google Chrome underlines any words I misspell, and I keep WordWeb bookmarked to find the correct spelling....been doing this for years, and it helps me appear to be fairly "Aware" when I send a note....I find myself using Wordweb more and more as the years pass.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2019)

Don M. said:


> Google Chrome underlines any words I misspell, and I keep WordWeb bookmarked to find the correct spelling....been doing this for years, and it helps me appear to be fairly "Aware" when I send a note....I find myself using Wordweb more and more as the years pass.


Ah yes, @Don M., you are the sweetheart who introduced me to that handy little app.  I keep a shortcut on my desktop toolbar so that it's never more than a click away.  Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2019)

Don M. said:


> Google Chrome underlines any words I misspell, and I keep WordWeb bookmarked to find the correct spelling....been doing this for years, and it helps me appear to be fairly "Aware" when I send a note....I find myself using Wordweb more and more as the years pass.


Right click on the underlined word for the correct spelling


----------



## Don M. (Dec 21, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Right click on the underlined word for the correct spelling



Yup, that works, too.  I like WordWeb because it gives me a good definition of the word I'm trying to use, and sometimes I find an even better word that way.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2019)

Don M. said:


> Yup, that works, too.  I like WordWeb because it gives me a good definition of the word I'm trying to use, and sometimes I find an even better word that way.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 21, 2019)

I rarely use it. I have spell check but so many times my attempt is so bad it can't figure out the word I'm trying to spell. I don't even go to the dictionary for that, I just go to search and put in a quick sentence using the word    I use Wikipedia quite often to find info on a subject that interests me.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Right click on the underlined word for the correct spelling


THANKS for the tip!  I used to pride myself in being a good speller, but lately those underlined words have been appearing more often.  I try to use my gray matter by ''guessing'' the correct spelling and then go to Google only when stumped.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2019)

Catlady said:


> THANKS for the tip!  I used to pride myself in being a good speller, but lately those underlined words have been appearing more often.  I try to use my gray matter by ''guessing'' the correct spelling and then go to Google only when stumped.


Ifn ya dont right cluck ya git thiss.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2019)

I must admit, we do ask Alexa a lot!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2019)

I have trouble correcting my typos on my phone..Typos! The bane of my life and nothing to do with my spelling ability.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I rarely use it. I have spell check but so many times my attempt is so bad it can't figure out the word I'm trying to spell. I don't even go to the dictionary for that, I just go to search and put in a *quick sentence using the word*    I use Wikipedia quite often to find info on a subject that interests me.


I don't even use a sentence, just type in the word or even an anagram I don't know.  I also love Wikipedia, use it often and feel bad I don't donate to it, but my income barely is enough to pay all my expenses.  Like the adage says,  "Charity begins at home".


----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I must admit, we do ask Alexa a lot!!!


I always get a chuckle from that commercial where the guy has a bad cold and asks Alexa(?),  "What's the time?" and it replies, "A dime is ten cents".


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> I have trouble correcting my typos on my phone..Typos! The bane of my life and nothing to do with my spelling ability.


 It's a small keyboard and even with a pen typos creep in...grrr! I enjoy using Wiki too


----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

ronaldj said:


> I find myself using google more for spelling, because* if you cannot spell a word how can you look it up*?



I don't know about that.  Google seems to know what I'm thinking before I even finish my query.  It ignores my misspelled word and finishes my queries.  I LOVE it, but it's also creepy!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I also use duckduckgo (because it doesn't track you) as a search engine, but generally go to dictionary.com for definitions.  Someone here (maybe Ken?) turned me on to a very handy little gizmo, WordWeb.
> 
> Like @Ruthanne, there are some words whose meanings I never seem to fully grasp no matter how many times I look them up. "Sanguine" comes immediately to mind. Does it mean flushed, red, cheerful, bloody? All of the above?  "Insipid" is another that I'd never be comfortable using.
> 
> Pffft...


I still need to Google surreal...lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2019)

I usually start out Googling a word for meaning or spelling, if I need more I grab the dictionary, right on my computer desk.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2019)

I forgot to say what i do:  

I used to use a dictionary but it got so old and yellowed and the pages were bent so I threw it out then started googling.  I like all the answers everyone had and now I have some alternatives to googling.  

Oh yeah, the definition of surreal, finally:

*Surreal | Definition of Surreal at Dictionary.com*

https://www.dictionary.com › browse › surreal
adjective. of, relating to, or characteristic of _surrealism_, an artistic and literary style; surrealistic. having the disorienting, hallucinatory quality of a dream; unreal; fantastic: _surreal_ complexities of the bureaucracy.


----------



## Rich29 (Dec 21, 2019)

I read books via an eReader (Nook). When I find a word I don't understand, I just touch the word and
it provides the Webster definition.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2019)

Rich29 said:


> I read books via an eReader (Nook). When I find a word I don't understand, I just touch the word and
> it provides the Webster definition.


Cool.  I have to try that!


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 21, 2019)

What is a dictionary     Google is my BFF.   Spell check works for me as well.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 21, 2019)

Rich29 said:


> I read books via an eReader (Nook). When I find a word I don't understand, I just touch the word and
> it provides the Webster definition.


I have a Kindle Fire.  Isn't that the best thing since apple pie.. touch the word and it provide the definition.


----------



## chic (Dec 21, 2019)

I check my spelling daily. I do know the definitions of words I use and type but spelling sometimes goes awry so I check to be sure.


----------



## drifter (Dec 21, 2019)

I keep a dictionary on my desk and use it when necessary, several times a week. I google words often Yet still make mistakes. I don’t type as well as I used too. And still must double check myself. 
Whatever I used to be, age sometimes trumps it. I guess it is safe to say I do all I can to make myself understood and sometime, fail.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2019)

drifter said:


> I keep a dictionary on my desk and use it when necessary, several times a week. I google words often Yet still make mistakes. I don’t type as well as I used too. And still must double check myself.
> Whatever I used to be, age sometimes trumps it. I guess it is safe to say I do all I can to make myself understood and sometime, fail.


I sure know what you mean about what age does to us.  I fail at times, too, and think we all do.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 21, 2019)

I use Google for help with spelling. For a quick definition or explanation of what something means, I ask Alexa.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Dec 21, 2019)

I use Google and MBUX for everything! Not just word meanings or spelling.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I still need to Google surreal...lol


Completely understand.  

My computer must think I'm exceptionally dense because I've likely looked up sanguine and insipid 30 times each over the years and still can't get their meanings to make sense to me. I rarely have difficulty adding words and meanings to my vocabulary, so these two oddities, if you'll pardon my saying so, are a bit surreal.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 22, 2019)

Amy time I encounter a word I'm not sure I understand I will google it to clarify the definition.  I also use the various online dictionaries to check my pronunciation, because I will sometimes come across a word that I'm uncertain how to pronounce.

The latest was "charcuterie."  Because its derivation is french, I was uncertain if it was pronounced pretty much as it's spelled or not. In case y'all don't know, most online dictionaries have a helpful feature.  Next to the word you'll see a small symbol that you can click on to hear the pronunciation.  I find that enormously helpful.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Amy time I encounter a word I'm not sure I understand I will google it to clarify the definition.  I also use the various online dictionaries to check my pronunciation, because I will sometimes come across a word that I'm uncertain how to pronounce.
> 
> The latest was "charcuterie."  Because its derivation is french, I was uncertain if it was pronounced pretty much as it's spelled or not. In case y'all don't know, most online dictionaries have a helpful feature.  Next to the word you'll see a small symbol that you can click on to hear the pronunciation.  I find that enormously helpful.


I do the same, Ronni!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 22, 2019)

StarSong said:


> My computer must think I'm exceptionally dense because I've likely looked up sanguine and insipid 30 times each over the years and still can't get their meanings to make sense to me. I rarely have difficulty adding words and meanings to my vocabulary, so these two oddities, if you'll pardon my saying so, are a bit surreal.



I can totally relate to your comment.  For some reason, every time I hear the word "hyperbole" I have to look it up, or ask Alexa, to fully comprehend it.  I am still not sure I could tell you NOW what it means, but at least getting the meaning "in the moment" helps me at the time.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 22, 2019)

Catlady said:


> THANKS for the tip!  I used to pride myself in being a good speller, but lately those underlined words have been appearing more often.  I try to use my gray matter by ''guessing'' the correct spelling and then go to Google only when stumped.


Also, if your spellchecker doesn't recognize a word...like if its "ar·ma·men·tar·i·um" or something strange, it will underline it even if its spelled right or hyphened right.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 22, 2019)

I usually double check some words with Alexa! Spellcheck seems to think I need it’s help n really messes with my words!


----------



## Doomp (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm a good speller, but I google definitions and pronunciations a lot, just because so many words are misused and mispronounced. I also use Google: Translate for foreign languages. (Did you know that "diva" means a female singer with a big voice? Not a hopeless narcissist.)


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 25, 2019)

I wore a dictionary out in the pre-Internet days, and had a antediluvian version of Google called an encyclopedia.  Now Google is my site of choice when I'm curious but lazy...


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 25, 2019)

I used to use WordWeb quite often, but it must have gotten lost amongst the shuffle of computer upgrades sometime ago. This thread brought it back to mind, I'll have to revisit the program. When in doubt, I typically use the Internet or MS-Word. I could really use a pen or pencil with a good spell checker.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 25, 2019)

I have a spell check app, instead of Google. I'm dyslexic. I can't spell. I can't type.  At the end of the day, my little app  is wiped out, crumpled up and panting in a corner from being worn to a frazzle.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2019)

Gardenlover said:


> I used to use WordWeb quite often, but it must have gotten lost amongst the shuffle of computer upgrades sometime ago. This thread brought it back to mind, I'll have to revisit the program. When in doubt, I typically use the Internet or MS-Word. I could really use a pen or pencil with a good spell checker.


I've got to try that too.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh yeah, the definition of surreal, finally:
> 
> *Surreal | Definition of Surreal at Dictionary.com*
> https://www.dictionary.com › browse › surreal
> adjective. of, relating to, or characteristic of _surrealism_, an artistic and literary style; surrealistic. having the disorienting, hallucinatory quality of a dream; unreal; fantastic: _surreal_ complexities of the bureaucracy.



I thought I DID know what "surreal"  meant, but now that I read this, I am very uncertain! 
  (Or very 'unsure' ?  Alexa or Google: What AM I thinking?! )


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I thought I DID know what "surreal"  meant, but now that I read this, I am very uncertain!
> (Or very 'unsure' ?  Alexa or Google: What AM I thinking?! )


It's a difficult word to know @Kaila at least for me....


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

@Ruthanne 
It seems surreal to me, that I don't know the meaning of the word, surreal!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> _surreal_ complexities of the bureaucracy.



I'm pretty good with vocabulary and English, but really?  Does this example they gave, give any clarity, or make any sense?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I'm pretty good with vocabulary and English, but really?  Does this example they gave, give any clarity, or make any sense?


Not sure but I thought the other part showed some.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 26, 2019)

Fyrefox said:


> I wore a dictionary out in the pre-Internet days, and had a antediluvian version of Google called an encyclopedia.  Now Google is my site of choice when I'm curious but lazy...


Had to look up antediluvian.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Had to look up antediluvian.



At least you didn't have to look up "encyclopedia"

I sure did used to love those big heavy monstrosities... Haven't seen one, now, in over a decade!


----------



## jerry old (Dec 26, 2019)

Surreal is what we call something we don't really grasp or understand. It is often used inappropriately or just dead wrong.
However, it is a word we can use to define something we don't understand.

Critics use it often when they don't understand movies, books...
It is a good word to have laying around.

" I didn't understand it."
"Yes it's surreal.


----------



## oldmontana (Dec 26, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I rarely use it. I have spell check but so many times my attempt is so bad it can't figure out the word I'm trying to spell. I don't even go to the dictionary for that, I just go to search and put in a quick sentence using the word    I use Wikipedia quite often to find info on a subject that interests me.


I do the same.  Without spell check and Wikipedia I would be lost as I am one poor speller.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 5, 2020)

When I type a word into Google search, it automatically comes up with the word, pronunciation, and definition.  Doesn't it do this for everyone?  Perhaps it is because I play my own game of Scrabble 3d with a custom board  ?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2020)

I marked other because I sometimes use the online dictionary and sometimes I use google. Usually if I see spellcheck is docking me for something and I can't figure it out on my own. other times to look up words i come across for the definitions so i can either use them properly or look up ones someone else has used that i've never seen before.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> When I type a word into Google search, it automatically comes up with the word, pronunciation, and definition.  Doesn't it do this for everyone?  Perhaps it is because I play my own game of Scrabble 3d with a custom board  ?


does on mine


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2020)

I use either Dictionary.com or DuckDuckGo.  Google tracks searches - no thanks.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I use either Dictionary.com or DuckDuckGo.  Google tracks searches - no thanks.


tracks them to where? and what's the big deal if they track a search?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> tracks them to where? and what's the big deal if they track a search?


Tracks, as in keeps a detailed history of your internet activity, then gets premium advertising dollars by targeting advertising based on your searches and other activity.  (We don't really think it's a coincidence that after we look up "how do pool heaters work" we're then barraged by ads for pool heaters, do we?)  

I prefer to use a search engine that doesn't do that, but to each our own.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2020)

I guess I don't pay attention to the ads. So are there no ads with no google?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2020)

https://spreadprivacy.com/why-use-duckduckgo-instead-of-google/

Google tracks the person.  DDG tracks the searches.  It sounds similar but is vastly different.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks starsong


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> does on mine


Thanks, Marci!  I would guess that it should do that for everyone, but no way to know.  So, it gives good service to the two of us, at least!  I really like that feature.  Also, since I'm not Googling anything inappropriate, if I type in "2005 Chevy problems," I don't resent getting ads from Chevy or parts places or manual companies.  Besides, we can always delete our traces and cookies.  No big deal for me.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I don't need to look up words very often, but when needed I do use the Internet.
> 
> I use a different search engine; not Google.


I never use Google as my search engine.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I never use Google as my search engine.


Ditto...I use Bing


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ditto...I use Bing


i have bing and all kinds of ads with that.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 5, 2020)

The word "gullible" is not in any dictionary or Google.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 5, 2020)

Google - Almost every day.  Dictionary - rarely.  My how times has changed.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 5, 2020)

I have an old "Word Finder" book from Reader's Digest.  It has Synonyms for everything. Use it daily!  Learn new words Daily. Love it!


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jun 7, 2020)

I have an electronic, hand-held Oxford abridged dictionary that accompanies me when reading a book.  I usually consult it a few times when reading any given book, but sometimes need to hit it big time.  E.g., I just finished Paul Theroux's "Mother Land" and must have consulted it three dozen times.   The word "obnubilate" wasn't even contained in the dictionary.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 7, 2020)

I check the spelling of words many times daily. I used to write a number of blogs and would need to find the right word for something I was writing. I use DuckDuckGo to search. I search for all kinds of things all day long.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 11, 2020)

I love crosswords...the written fill in the blanks kind....and I have a Million Crossword Dictionary
I use Google and also Dr Google for lots of health information and recipes....best Encyclopaedia around


----------



## jerry old (Jul 2, 2020)

For good or ill, Goggle has destroyed our ability to spell: Goggle it


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2020)

Almost every day as I look up a lot more things than just spelling.
No Google, I use Duck Duck Go.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 10, 2020)

I Google things and places more than words  Webster's is on the shelf near the computer.
There are also 2 Spanish-English dictionaries, a British-American slang dictionary and a thesaurus.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2020)

Duck Duck Go and Alexa..


----------



## Autumn (Nov 10, 2020)

When I don't know how to spell a word, I put my version of the word into Google and it always comes back with a correct spelling...I just did that to get the correct spelling for a word in my last post,* Varenyky, *which is the Ukrainian word for Pierogi...


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

I like to use Webster's  Instant Word Guide most of the time.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 10, 2020)

Have auto correct on my ipad.
When on one of my other computers........have Google Nest Hub, use it daily for spelling and meanings, love it.

Always was puzzled in school about this, even now.......Dictionaries give meanings.......i get that.
But.
If you want a spelling of a word.......so if you don't know how to spell it......how are you supposed to find it in a dictionary.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2020)

DuckDuckGo and Dictionary.com for me.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> obnubilate


Now there's a Word  Of The Day!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Have auto correct on my ipad.
> When on one of my other computers........have Google Nest Hub, use it daily for spelling and meanings, love it.
> 
> Always was puzzled in school about this, even now.......Dictionaries give meanings.......i get that.
> ...


That's what I used on my mother when she refused to answer my question by saying "look it up!". When I used that excuse she's say" just try- you'll find it". and I always did.

Didn't you hate it when they were right?


----------

